# Where would you live, and why?



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 13, 2013)

Out of each region from the series, if you lived in the Pokemon world? 

I would have to say Unova, due to the style and amount of landmarks & attractions. I mean, you've got...

~ Castelia, which is a hub for all kinds of different cultures and artists.
~ Nimbasa, basically a city sized amusement park for sports, theatre, and various battles.
~ Driftveil, home of the Pokemon World Tournament, which speaks for itself 
~ Undell Town, with Humilau close by, makes up a pretty sweet & relaxing resort area.
~ Black City, for the Black Tower challenge along with some of the coolest architecture in the series.
~ Filmwork with PokeStar Studios 
~ Home of Reshiram 

Also, cash is easy to come by 

You all?


----------



## Bioness (Jan 13, 2013)

Unova definitely had the better cities with all the futuristic stuff. Also each area was so different from each other I do think it would be the best region to live in.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 14, 2013)

Reserving judgement for new region.


----------



## Ari (Jan 14, 2013)

hoenn         .


----------



## Weather (Jan 14, 2013)

Definitvely Unova or Sinnoh.

I absolutely love the sights of Humilau and Snowpoint City. Not to mention places like Mt. Coronet, Desert Resort, the Lakes, etc.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 15, 2013)

Unova


----------



## Stroev (Jan 15, 2013)

Somewhere by Roxxane so I can hit that up.


----------



## Sen (Jan 16, 2013)

Well I'm American, so I'll say Unova  

Kanto would be my second choice though since I know it so well by this point


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 16, 2013)

Johto. Goldenrod City


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jan 16, 2013)

Either Sinnoh() or Unova.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2013)

Hoenn, so I could live in .


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 17, 2013)

Eh, it's all the same shit. =\

Maybe Hoenn, it's got my favorite starters.


----------



## Yellow (Jan 18, 2013)

Mt. Silver. I'd live there with Red and maybe give him blowjobs every once in a while. Dudes got to be horny as fuck chilling in that cave for so long.


----------



## White (Feb 2, 2013)

Lavendar town.....


----------



## Solar (Feb 6, 2013)

Sinnoh especially the colder version found in Platinum. I love cold weather.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 6, 2013)

Celadon city, not too big but not too small. 

I'd start out with a sweet ass Growlithe.

Kanto for sure.


----------



## Crazy Penance (Feb 8, 2013)

Sinnoh, in Sandgem.

Start me off with a Shinx and I'm happy


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 10, 2013)

Orre. To be more exact, *Agate Village*.

Such a peaceful place, i could rest there all day. Especially by Summer.

For those that don't remember:


----------



## UndefinedDime (Mar 30, 2013)

I would live in Sinnoh or Unova.


----------



## 王志鍵 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hoenn is pretty cool. Lots of water there and it is nice and sunny.


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 11, 2013)

Castelia City seems like my kinda place, so that means Unova.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 20, 2013)

Either Johto or Unova. Both have cool attractions.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 3, 2013)

Unova because it is futuristic or Sinnoh because I liked it in the game


----------

